# Capt Dan 7/25/2015



## richtee (Jul 27, 2015)

I know that I don't post here much any more, and I also know many of you likely know this. However I would be remiss in not making a post here as I did not see one. Perhaps I missed it...

We lost a great guy and a top notch pitman a couple days ago, "Capt" Dan Johnson.

We had cooked together for quite a few years and even took home some silk and metal.

Anyway..the BBQ world is diminished as well as the good guy count on the Earth.

-The Mad Hunky


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the update Rich. Dan fought a long battle and sucks that he is gone. 


Let us know if his family needs anything


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 27, 2015)

Didn't know the man, but my thoughts & prayers to his fam & friends !


----------



## boykjo (Jul 27, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Didn't know the man, but my thoughts & prayers to his fam & friends !


Same here... R.I.P. capt dan

Boykjo


----------



## areallynicegirl (Jul 28, 2015)

So sad...


----------



## driedstick (Jul 28, 2015)

Prayers, for the family and friends 

RIP Capt. Dan

DS


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for posting here Rich.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## b-one (Jul 28, 2015)

Sorry to hear. Best wishes to his family and friends.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jul 29, 2015)

Sorry for your loss brother, next smoke will be for Capt Dan


----------



## erain (Aug 20, 2015)

For the people who did not know "Capt Dan", he was one of the guys when I first joined the forum that you wanted to be able to cook like he could. An amazing man, was always helpful and told me many a trick or two. I wish I would have made a trip to Michigan to meet him in person and maybe do some fishing. RIP my friend.


----------



## thomas phillips (Aug 20, 2015)

One less pitmaster in this world is always a sad thing. May he rest in peace and smell the smoke from all of our pits. One leaves and another takes his place. Thoughts and prayers for his family and friends, may you find comfort!

-Tom


----------

